

Zappos Gives Up On Canada Due To Customs Problems - alex_c
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110321/00490713569/zappos-gives-up-canada-due-to-customs-problems.shtml

======
phlux
Better title: "Zappos gives Canada the boot due to customs problems" -- or
even: "Zappos puts their foot down on Canada deliverabiliy issues"

